# vr6 turbo cams?



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

I remember a little while back someone mentioned a new set of 12v vr6 cams that had some insane power increase... just wondering if they are still available... lookin to buy a new set...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_I remember a little while back someone mentioned a new set of 12v vr6 cams that had some insane power increase... just wondering if they are still available... lookin to buy a new set...

the cams you're probably referring to are the 288s. they make huge power, in that rpm range. but if your setup isnt built around being a 700hp motor revving to 8000, they probably arent the right cams for you. they also only recommend them for people on stand alone.

the rules for picking FI cams arent that different than picking NA cams.
figure out where in the RPM range you want to make power, and then buy a cam that is designed for that range.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (TBT-Syncro)*

They were the Dubsquared cams...cough cough...I mean TT cams. Hit up Techtonics for them


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (KubotaPowered)*

haha thanks!, its a fully built vr6 turbo on standalone.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_haha thanks!, its a fully built vr6 turbo on standalone.

What is, your car or theirs?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_They were the Dubsquared cams...cough cough...I mean TT cams. Hit up Techtonics for them

did you end up getting a set?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (TBT-Syncro)*

I'm doing well w/ DSR 256's. I think they are a good match with the stock intake mani and to4e .69 turbo. Like was said above, match all components to the desired powerband so they work together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
did you end up getting a set?

Nope, I didn't buy into the hype.


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

Are those the cams that stated an extra 100 whp over stock cams?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_Are those the cams that stated an extra 100 whp over stock cams?

Depends on alot of other factors buddy. For them yes your setup may not be built around reving has high as they are.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_I remember a little while back someone mentioned a new set of 12v vr6 cams that had some insane power increase... just wondering if they are still available... lookin to buy a new set...

if you are looking for something over 600 WHP maybe a good add on, but a lot off guys here ran over 600WHP with the stock cams. give us an idea what you have and what you are looking for so we can help you walking on the right direction.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 turbo cams? (zwogti)*

They claimed 189whp at the same boost, only problem was that they are on standalone, there are a LOT of other things that come into play at that point.


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

Fully Built motor with stock cams currently.. GT4088R with 1.06 housing. Tec II Engine management. AWIC. Short runner. 44m wastegate. ATP manifold. 3" downpipe/exhaust


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (corradoxedge)*

id grab some 268's


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (corradoxedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoxedge* »_Fully Built motor with stock cams currently.. GT4088R with 1.06 housing. Tec II Engine management. AWIC. Short runner. 44m wastegate. ATP manifold. 3" downpipe/exhaust

how high are you planing to rev that motor and are you thinking about replacing the valves springs ? 268's will be good cams to rev to about 7500 same as he said up there ^^^ for the size of turbo and back house I will guess that you are taking RPM till like 7500


----------

